# Borit



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone using the Borit system or something similar for small bores? Have a sidewalk and drive to run a new 2" line under. 
Borit.com


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Leave room in your pit for water. You will get plenty back through the hole. We have a supply of 3/4" x 3' galvanized pipes with couplings so we can work in a smaller hole. Long runs get off target easily and are near impossible to re-bore close by. A few feet under a sidewalk should be no problem.

My longest one so far is about 40'.

In our hard clay, it is not as quick/easy as their website states.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Worked like a charm. Should have had one of these years ago.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This one was about 20' and needed to be pretty accurate on grade. We were using the Borit to assist in redirecting a sewer pipe burst.

The bit shown is the 4" back-reaming bit.


----------

